# EEA Family Permit question



## remorseless (Apr 24, 2015)

hi there - I would like to get some advice on EEA Family Permit if possible.
My partner and I have been in the UK over a year and both are working regularly and would like to get my partner mum who's a non-EU passport holder a EEA Family Permit for her to be able to visit us in the UK. 
She's a widow and my partner supports her financially and emotionally, etc.
We are both EU passport holders.

What are the chances for her to get a EEA Family Permit? The application online seems pretty clumsy!

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In theory pretty easy, but potentially difficult!
Core family members like one's parents or children should be able to get EEA family permit, and in case of parents, they just need to be wholly or mainly financially dependent. But UKVI has rejected applications citing all sorts of reasons, like doubt over dependency. All you can do is to apply and see what happens (it costs nothing). Enclose birth certificate showing descent, sufficient evidence of dependency, such as record of financial transactions over 6 months minimum, her financial position (income, outgoings etc), and whether there are other family members in her country of residence who can help.
See https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-who-are-an-eea-nationals-core-family-members


----------



## remorseless (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you - we tried to apply last year but it was indeed rejected twice (one we forgot to attach a document, second time bluntly saying no)

So there is no perfect recipe for applying beside keep trying? I know it's free, but seems like a waste of time! Is there any harm in applying several times?

it's frustrating cause she's a EU permanent resident so we can meet everywhere, just not in the UK!

Is it worth forgetting about the EEA FP and just applying for a tourist visa for her?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Does she have a permanent residence card from an EEA country (other than Switzerland), issued as family member of an EEA national exercising treaty rights there (called Article 20 Permanent Residence Card)?
Then she can enter UK without EEA family permit or UK visit visa, as your partner is already in UK. The rules changed from 6th April 2015 following last year's McCarthy Judgment.
Read carefully if she qualifies: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...as-the-holder-of-an-article-10-residence-card


----------



## remorseless (Apr 24, 2015)

She has EU permanent resident card issued in Estonia cause she was born and lived there all her life. She has a Russian passport though.

The link (thank you for that, I didn't know) seems to allow entrance on the premise that her EU PR was issued cause of EU national dependency... hers is a regular permit: _"Documents issued on any other basis, for example (biometric) residence permits issued under the national law of another Member State are not acceptable and do not exempt the holder from the requirement to obtain an EEA family permit."_

So that would be back to the EEA FP route of keep trying till we get it? Or just easier to get a tourist visa?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm afraid so. Or visit visa.


----------



## remorseless (Apr 24, 2015)

thought as much! Do you know if there is any harm applying and getting rejected for the EEA FP?
We were thinking to apply one last time before going the other visa routes... maybe 3rd time is a charm!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Why not? But after repeated rejections, the chance must be getting less and less. They will look at previous applications, and unless you can introduce new factors that will make them reconsider, another rejection is very much on the card.


----------



## arnold_2105 (May 8, 2015)

hi! i am a EU citizen holder of a Spanish passport, i will be traveling with mother and son however they have only residence card as my family member (Tarjeta Regimen comunitaria) issued by Spanish goverment... which is clearly stated in the card as a family member also it appears my name, but they have a non EU passport. Can we travel without a problem showing only there Residence card and non EU passport? My mother also appears in our family book ( Libro de familia ) . Thanks... hope you could give me some advice regarding my query.


----------



## arnold_2105 (May 8, 2015)

hi! i would like to ask for advice... regarding the new rule... I am a Spanish citizen however my mother and my eldest son both have a residence card under a family member of a EU citizen valid for 5 years ( Tarjeta Regimen comunitaria ) which is also stated my name and ID number but with non EU passports. My mother is in our family book also. They will be travelling with me this July to London... with the new rule they do not need EEA family permit? or showing there residence card and passport would be ok? thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are Spanish and live in Spain with your mother and son, no, they can't come to UK without EEA family permit. You need to be a qualified person under EU rules, exercising treaty rights, but you can't do that in the country you are a citizen of. If you and your family live in France or Portugal and you are a qualified person, the residence card they are issued with by France or Portugal can be used to enter UK.


----------



## arnold_2105 (May 8, 2015)

OK thank you... applying for EAA family permit would be difficult? do I have they have to answer all the questions in the application form?


----------



## mcolombetti (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi, I would need some advice on EEA family permit requirements. 

I am Italian national living in Luxembourg and my wife , Brazilian, holds an "article 10" residence card issued by Luxembourg authorities. 
We are planning to move to the UK in August- I already have a job there- I understand under the recent judgement (April 2015) she would not need an EEA family permit to settle in the UK with me , is that correct? 
She already doesn't need a visa to enter the UK for tourism as Brazilian national, my question is if an EEA family permit needs to be requested for a long term stay, before entering the UK 
thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Article 10 residence card can now be used instead of EEA family permit to facilitate non-EEA family member to enter UK together with their EEA family member or join them when they are already in UK. You still need to carry evidence of your status under EU rules, such as marriage certificate and your partner's status in UK if they've been there longer than 3 months, such as payslip and lease.


----------



## mcolombetti (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot Joppa for the quick reply!
One clarification, both of us are now living in Luxembourg and will move together to the UK , in our case the only relevant documents after both passports would be Luxembourg resident card (wife), the marriage certificate, and probably my UK work contract (if not mandatory at least it wouldn't hurt to have it available at immigration entry) - is that correct?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need UK work contract, as EEA citizen doesn't have to exercise treaty rights for the first 3 months but there's no harm in including.


----------



## mcolombetti (Jun 5, 2015)

Got it , thanks again


----------



## remorseless (Apr 24, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Why not? But after repeated rejections, the chance must be getting less and less. They will look at previous applications, and unless you can introduce new factors that will make them reconsider, another rejection is very much on the card.


it has been a while, time to apply for a tourist visa!
Anything that we should include in the application to make the case compelling?

We have fill out the online form, it seems like a straightforward application, are there pretty strict with non-EU citizen who have resided all their lives in EU with the EC residence card? :juggle:

Thanks


----------



## bleu1991 (Nov 25, 2015)

hello 
im algerian who married polish girl 
i have already polish card recidance for 1 year 
i and my wife we planinge to move to ,uk 
so she in uk 1 month ago
she have ; NIN .contract of job .and rent room 
and in her acconte 500 p
advice me what i can do to joint she ?????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need EEA family permit.
If you apply before your wife is in UK for 3 months, you don't need her job details or tenancy, but there is no harm in including. Plus your marriage certificate professionally translated into English and some evidence of a genuine relationship like photos, skype and joint accounts and bills.


----------



## bleu1991 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank u 
How Tales time?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For applications made in Warsaw, a few get processed within 3 weeks but most are taking up to 12 weeks. They are getting very busy because of the migrant crisis.


----------



## bleu1991 (Nov 25, 2015)

Bills sry i have been in poland 3months and we was living in home of family my wife.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's fine.


----------



## bleu1991 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi i need Copy of passport of my wife or need certified by embassy of pl in uk?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Or her national ID card.


----------



## bleu1991 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes but she need go to embassy of Poland in uk? Or just Copy of passport or id card? 
Thnx joppa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If she submits original passport or ID card, no certification is needed. Only if she wants to submit a copy.


----------



## bleu1991 (Nov 25, 2015)

The last qeustion 
In application ask How much money in £ 
And me have złotych poland 
What i do and how i answer?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just use the latest Oanda rate to convert zloty into sterling amount.


----------



## bleu1991 (Nov 25, 2015)

The problem i will show them this money in zł and my accont not in gpb£ 
Or in application wrote in zł and bank statment in zl


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just attach a note stating what the latest Oanda rate for zloty/£ is, like 6.05. They aren't stupid and understand what you have done.


----------



## bleu1991 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thnx so much


----------



## bleu1991 (Nov 25, 2015)

im sure u will hat me joooppp but the last qeustion here in poland im not working
i show that my mum in law my sponsor and join her bank statment and her id card ?
or in apps i say that im not working and join my bank statment ?what you advice me!


----------

